# The Beauty of Dog Ownership



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Got off the phone with Northslope this morning. Seems he and his new GWP Max had a "western" episode this morning.

Max rides with Northslope up front in his truck to and from work every day. He's his little buddy all day at work and so far he's been great... Until today... While Robert was loading his truck with supplies for the day Max decided he was hungry.  So he broke open all the food wrappers he could find and devoured every scrap of food Robert had for the day. *\-\* Then after his snack, the only logical thing to do next is poo. So he centered himself on the front seat of the truck and pressed out a big gooey dooker. But that's not the bad part. Then he proceeded to walk through it and track it all over the truck. :twisted: 

When Robert got back to the truck and found himself dry heaving from the stench, Max and him had a "come to Jesus" meeting and poor little Max was cast into the back of the truck for the rest of the day.

Aaaah, puppies! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So, you are saying slope had a crappy day. _/O *\-\*


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So this is what I missed by not going in to work early today. 
Northslope, did you get some pictures?? O-|-O //dog// -~|-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You have to look on the bright side, at least Max didn't pee on the seats too. :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

When I started read this post I started to laugh :lol: Then it was OH MAN THAT WOULD SUCK :!: :!: :!: Somedays you just fall in it :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I had something similar happen to me...In fact it was my GERMAN that did it...Northslope, I tried to sell you a clean, classy, EP! Sorry to hear, hopefully you have leather seats.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Poor starving little dog... -)O(- 

Jeez....northslope, you oughta have more sense than that....feed poor Max once in a while..!!!

Even animals gotta eat and poop sometime !! :evil: 

*OOO* :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now, not meaning to defend Max here, but one thing that I've learned over the years is that you can't trust a dog to guard your food. :|


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Now if that aint funny I dont know what is! 

All I can say is "Dog Box."


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> So, you are saying slope had a crappy day. _/O *\-\*


 :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this one, but Max lived and the truck got cleaned. Max rides in the back of the truck now and no problem.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

[attachment=0:26bm08oq]cartoondoughnutA.jpg[/attachment:26bm08oq]

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

